# SHENZHEN | Fisherman's Wharf Shekou | 261m | 57 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-02-01 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-25 by 摩天圳

(the left one)


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-28 by 摩天圳


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

深圳蛇口渔港 by maxma on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

21-10-10 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, @little universe, I am surprised to see a fisherman's wharf in shenzhen


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-05 by 摩天圳


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Dec 30









海上世界全景图 by 敬贤视觉 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-16 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-1-22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-02 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-24 by 摩天圳


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Shenzhen Bay at night by Alan Walker on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 29:*








深圳湾大桥 by 易明源 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

深圳剪影 by 开心 on 500px.com


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

According to CTBUH, this tower has 57 floors above ground. Please change thread title to include floor count.





Fisherman's Wharf Shekou T1 - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 27:*








深圳蛇口全景 by 锡泉 on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-14 via 摩天圳


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 13:*








深圳超绝美晚霞 by 小翟同学 on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, @zwamborn, @ed500, @Victhor, please, updates


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's a xigua video screenshot update from me. This screenshot image is from a video was filmed a day or few go.
There's been good progress over the last 2 months as the cladding has topped out and is now covering the entire 261m Tower.


https://www.ixigua.com/7142067159047340547?logTag=c051a11a48369d4b8cb2


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-22 by 摩天圳


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

older pic but I find it gorgeous








source: 地铁客流及运输研究阿牛 on Weibo


----------

